# Pcola Pier 1/3



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a quick post, I made it out to the Pcola pier this morning and was greeted immediately by the sight of numerous fishermen hooked up on the Bobos. I got my line in the water after helping someone out with a net and was hooked up shortly thereafter. I lost one and landed two others. Action was decent until about 10:00 or so then slowed down. Thanks to all that helped me out and gave me some tips on how to fish out there. I hada great time.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

What'd you catch em on?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

We all were catching them on 1oz white jigs 

i use the bucktail jigs i tie up at my house they work really good! i ended up with 10 or 11..

very very cold


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Ryan (1/3/2008)*We all were catching them on 1oz white jigs
> 
> i use the bucktail jigs i tie up at my house they work really good! i ended up with 10 or 11..
> 
> very very cold




Yeah, pomp jigs work well. Just make sure to wear VERY warm clothing...


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I was out there this mornin also, I ended up with about 12. Ill be out tommrrow too.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I stopped by GBB&T and picked up a dozen white pomp jigs with the bullet shaped heads. They worked GREAT, I think if I knew what I was doing I may have caught more, or maybe hadn't pussed out after a couple hours of the cold wind. There were plenty of guys catching more than me!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i caught 6 or 7 of 'em this morning. not bad for a 2 hour stay!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Atleast you all got to fish while we were working,I cant wait for that day to come.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report Thanks:toast


----------

